# Anything this mexican amigo can do for U after being an expat in Germany and USA?



## Hrodric (May 11, 2013)

Hola Amigos!

Please feel free to contact me if there is anything I can do for you while you are living here in Mexico City. I'm from Mexico, but I studied for a few time in the USA at the University of Arizona and then I moved to Germany where I studied Economics and lived there and worked for 5 years. Afterwards, I also worked for 4 years in Lithuania. Now I'm a business man living happily in my country, but I miss the contact with people from other cultures. I would like to hang out with americans and europeans and to help them feel comfortable here. [Deleted] But I'm not here to make publicity or anything like that, but to sincerely offer you my friendship. And if you think there is anything I can do so you enjoy yourself while you are here in Mexico, please let me know!


----------



## MegGonzalez (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi! My husband is Mexican and I am American. He's lived in Sweden and we both love to travel Europe. We were actually curious about Germany as our next move option. We live in Toluca and don't get up to Mexico City too often but may be interested in meeting up with you when we do.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I just came across this German style bar while blog browsing: Sin Mantel » Paulaner Keller


----------

